# Inserting arrows on PSP images...



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Does anyone know how to easily insert an arrow onto a Paint Shop Pro image... as such:










Seems like it wouldn't be too complicated, but I can't figure it out. I don't see any type of selection of lines or arrows that can be inserted.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Maybe this will help.

http://www.baycongroup.com/paint_shop_pro/p15_online.htm


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks... got it figured out now... :T


----------

